# Wessex Fertility Part 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi LAdies,

Haven't posted for ages so thought I'd send you a quick hello! Well Theo turned 1 on 23/04, can't get over how quickly this years gone! He's fabulous, nearly walking, trying to talk and full of personality. Bump is growing quickly, I'm about 24 weeks now - going so quickly, all is well though so fingers crossed for a safe pregnancy.

I hope you are all keeping well and those of you going through treatment I wish you well.

Take care all
Trusty xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Trusty,
Great to hear from you .....can't believe that Theo has turned one!!!....and that you are more than half way through your pregnancy!!!! I will keep everything crossed for you for a continuing healthy pregnancy!......Hannah will be Eight months on the 5th of May....the time has just whizzed by.....We had Hannah Christened on Sunday just gone ...she was absolutely brilliant...she loved being baptised she thought that it was great fun!!...... I don't know how she managed to stay awake for so long... she only had about ten.. Min's... sleep....at about 11 o clock....and kept going until we got home mid afternoon....she didn't want to miss a second of it!!!

Witters,
you are right now that Hannah can turn over ....it brings a whole new angle to Nappy changing!!

We are going to try Hannah in the Swimming Pool when we go on holiday......your two are real water babies aren't they!!!

Time to sign off now...best Wishes 
Little and Hannah


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

How is everyone? Trusty I can't believe how fast time has flown by and that you are over half way through with you other bundle of joy. It must be very exciting....good luck with the rest of the pregnancy and please keep us updated. (it makes me really broody seeing and hearing about pregnant mummys )

Charlotte is doing really well, she started crawling last week and looked really robotic. She reminded me of a star wars thing...but I don't know what they are called but they looked animal like with long legs and carried the ewoks in them. Anyway, as the week has gone on she has got more confident and now I'm at the stage where I have to have eyes at the back of my head, Although as most of our flooring is laminate, if she's wearing her sleepsuit that tends to slow her down as she can't get any grip and she stays in one position  

Other than that, she's got her first camping experience to look forward to at the weekend!! We're going with my brother, sister in law and nephew (18mths) so it should be good fun. I'm just worried about what to sleep her in. I did buy her a baby sleeping back (vango one) but I don't know whether I should also put her in her normal cummer sleeping back and then put her in her 'camping bag' or whether to just put her in her camping sleeping back. Dilemma!! I don't want her over heating though so hopefully it won't be too cold.

Well it's way pass my bed time so am going to close for now.
Speak to you soon
night night
Debbie


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello.  I have just started my first ICSI at the Wessex, Southampton.  I started by Povera tablets on Thursday and Buserelin injections on Saturday.  I was wondering if there is anyone else who is just starting, who would like to keep me company on this board?  I posted on the main site and was directed here, so please say hi.  Its great to hear all your stories.  In the meantime, best of luck this month and hope you all get your BFP x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome Natz!  I'm not currently gpoing through treatment, but do have two bundles of joy that are about to turn one from the Wessex!  Best of luck to you!  Please stick around as we all remember what we went through and so can help you through your hopefully successful treatment.


Trusty, great to hear from you!  I can't believe where this year has gone either!  Glad you are all ok.

Little, I hope that Hannah loves the water as much as my two do!  It will really boost her confidence.

Debbie, great to hear Charlotte is crawling now!  She is a quick starter!  I second about needing to keep a close eye on them now.  Mine get into so much trouble!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Fingers crossed, if everything goes OK with my FSH level test I should be starting IVF at the Wessex in July. Bit worried as I had a high reading at the Bournemouth General but am hoping it has come down a bit since. 
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck to you too Snic!  Keep us posted!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the support. By the way, your babies are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have never actually posted on this board but have read it from a distance as I am having treatment at the Wessex, I wonder if I could join you all?

Hi Snic and Natz,  I had my first ICSI at the Wessex but unfortunately that ended in a BFN 2 weeks ago but should be starting on my 2nd attempt in July if my af behave, it would be great to chat to someone else who is geting treatment at the Wessex.  I have to say after my initial treatment there I have got nothing but praise for all the staff who are brilliant.

Look forward to getting to know you all

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, there is bound to be a baby boom next year with all these new ladies!  You know they say it comes in three's 

Welcome Tracey!  Very sorry to hear that your last cycle didn't work  do you have any frosties?  My two were frosties


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Witters,

Unfortunately no frosties   Had a nightmare at EC as they could not get to one of my ovaries as it was too high so only got 5 eggs and only 2 fertilized, but still feeling positive so as you say lets hope there will be a baby boom next year!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, sorry about that .  I got 25 eggs but severely overstimulated landing me in hospital for two weeks and so transfer was cancelled.  We only had 5 fertilise with 3 on the day of freezing.  Although it kind of worked first time for us (time and a half I call it  ) I know what disappointment feels like.  Lets hope your next one will be your successful round


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Witters, funnily enough I was over stimulating  (28 follies) and we were close to having to go for an elective freeze but luckily managed to reduce my Puregon and was OK in the end.  Your two look gorgeous you must be so proud of them but I am so sorry to hear that you overstimulated, but it was worth it in the end


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Definately worth it in the end 

I wouldn't however do it again, it was horrible and extremely painful.  So unless some miracle happens, our family is complete


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you for responding.  Now just waiting for af, and continue to think positive thoughts.  Twins would be fantastic!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twins are very cool, hard work and lots of worry, but I wouldn't change them for the world.  Your day will come


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Girls, just noticed your thread about Wessex Fertility. I'm currently having IUI treatment with them! I have had two BFN and now on my third try! 

Glad to see there are others out there using the same clinic as me.

Big hugs to you all.

Love 
Px


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Polly!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I just had to share this:









There are new pics in my blog...


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Witters,

It just makes me want to cry (happiness not sadness!!) what a gorgeous photo.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Tracey!


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Witters that is so lovely, looks like they will be best of friends


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

How do I get to see your blog? Picture is lovely.

Gailp - katie is grogeous!!

I need to get an up to date picute of Charlotte sorted and fast!


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

hi all, 
    i am currently on my 2ww after my 2nd ivf attempt at the wessex.  Test day is 23rd. I  sooooo hope it is  a success this time round. Last time was sept , mc after 5 weeks.  I have to agree the staff have been great and it is so encouraging to see some positive results.
    Good luck to all those that are just starting out and for those that are waiting. I wish you all the best.. Lmw. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Lmw!

Debbie, in my siggy, you'll see 'Blog' in blue.  If you click on it, you will be taken straight to my blog


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello everyone,

*Lmw* Lots of luck for the rest of your 2ww   .

Well I am back off to the Wessex tomorrow for dh PESA op, I am so hoping they manage to find some    or it could be the end of the road for us. I am starting to feel a bit scared about it all to be honest. Also it will be so strange going back to the Wessex last time we were there it was our ET  that was only 5 weeks ago today.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey,  I will be thinking of you and especially your hubby tomorrow.  I'm sure that they will find some very strong, determined swimmers.  Isn't it amazing what they can do these days?  I see that he has had it done before and they retrieved 4 straws, that's great!  It makes you have to believe that will be some tomorrow, even if there isn't 4 straws worth, then enough to fertilise your eggs so that you have a great chance of becoming pregnant in August / September   I look forward to hearing some positive news from you tomorrow


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,

Tracey, just wanted to let you know that we're thinking of you and DH, hope everything was ok today ...x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, I hope that you are both Ok and had a great result.  I was thinking of you!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Witters thanks for thinking about dh and me yesterday.

Well it was good and bad news yesterday.  They did find some swimmers but only 7% were motile and they only managed to find 4 straws again which is not brilliant.  But we were told that as we got 2 good quality embies last time then there is no reason that the same can not happen again so we have got the green light for our next cycle of ICSI.  I think we just need to be prepared for poor fertilization rate again, but as so many people say it only takes 1!  

Roll on July!!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh it definately only takes 1!  Try to keep your spirits up, every cycle is different and this one has every chance of being better than the last and even - get this - successful!!  Yes, you do need to stay realistic, but if you had zero chance then you wouldn't be going forward with treatment, so in my eyes you have every right to get excited.  I still find it amazing that in a standard sperm sample, you get zero and yet with this fantastic medical procedure, they get 4 straws.  That's great! In my eyes, a successful treatment stems from a positive thinking mum and dad to be so think of all the good things going for you rather than worrying about the bad things that only 'could' happen.  Deal with things as they come up rather than worrying about them before they are a reality    Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Veitchy - Well it all sounds good to me and I totally agree with those wise words Witters has come up with. I had a terrible first cycle and my 2nd cycle was successful. Lots of    thoughts going your way.

Lmw - Hiya, how are you feeling. the 2ww is the worse part of all this treatment. I really hope everything is going well and you're taking it easy. Thinking of you and DH xxxxx

Little - how are you? I can't remember but are you on holiday? If so how did the flight, packing and everything else go?

Well not a lot has been happening my end, Charlotte is pulling herself up on everything so I'm constantly bent over picking her up or making sure she isn't getting up to mischief. 

Hope everyone else is well...good luck to all those starting their cycles and please keep us posted. Although we've been through it we're still very interested on how you all are.  xx


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi kinger,
    Well my 2ww is coming to an end, 3 days till test day and i'm finding it increasingly hard not to cave in and test early. Got all the usual symptoms that most people seam to have , sore boobs, af cramps etc etc etc....  don't know what to think of it all. Felt like his last time so i am so hoping that it will end in a bfp but get a little further thatn 5weeks. Will let you know and thanks for asking. Hope everyone else is well. xxxLmw


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Hi - I'm new to this site but am really chuffed tehre are girls going to Wessex. I'm due EC on Wednesday this week and am hoping for the best. I agree that Wessex is a really good place to go and the staff are great. 
Love Tracey

Lots of love and luck to you all xx   
[/quote]


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi surfbint

Welcome to the board, it's great that you found us. 
It's an exciting week for you...... 

Is this your 1st cycle? Well fingers crossed for a successful cycle and just to let you know we'll be thinking of you.  Please keep us updated and if you have any concerned or just want a chat you can always send me a message and I'll try and help.

Take care
Kinger
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Surfbint, welcome to the Wessex thread!  I wish you lots of luck for your treatment, I'm guessing that you are just arriving home following egg collection.  Rest up and drink loads.  I hope that you got some great eggs and those sperm are working hard as we speak.  I too am here if you want to ask questions or are worried.  I suffered with hyperstimulation, so know all those signs too.  Keep us updated with how you are feeling and how transfer goes.  If you get a chance, you must say hi to everyone from us here!


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Surfbint

Hope it all went well today and you are feeling ok. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all,  Well test day was yesterday, unfortunately i didn't get that far, started bleeding on sunday and as the days have gone by it has got progressively worse. Didn't even bother doing a test as have full blown af now. GUTTED!!!!! is all i can say. Got an appointment with sue on the 6th see where we go from there. Hope you are all well.

 Kinger thank you for your pm it means alot. xxxx  Lmw


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Evening Everyone,

*lmv* I am so sorry to hear about your BFN   

I have just got back from a week in Vienna with work which was really good and my af arrived while I was away exactly on time so all being well should be able to start by second cycle in 26 days time which is very exciting.

DH has now totaly recovered from his PESA but apparently he was very sore and swollen last week so feel very bad I was away enjoying myself!!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All,
Pleased to hear that everyone is doing well and that all the Wessex babies continue to make good progress.......It's also good to see new faces on here...I feel very positive vibes for all the new ladies.....and I too wish you all well with your cycles..

We arrived back from Spain on Wed.. this week....and yes we had a great time...Hannah was just amazing and took the Holiday all in her stride......we had a few tears on landing.... going over....which she soon forgot about....coming back she wasn't bothered at all!!!! Breast feeding definitely helped.....Hannah loved the swimming pool.....and didn't seemed bothered that it was cold in there!! The Spanish people are so friendly and they seemed to have a soft spot for Hannah.......by the way she not only is she rolling.... but she is also trying to crawl...backward shuffle.....stand...and has become even more vocal....it's amazing how much is coming together.

Kinger many thanks for all your tips......pleased to hear that Charlotte is making good progress...I love her photo....I would still like to meet up at some stage....perhaps we could make arrangements for the not to distant future.

Best Wishes to everyone 
Little & Hannah


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

LMW - sorry honey to read your news. Lots of love xx

I had ET on Friday and was pleased that we'd managed to get six grade1's - so two put on and the rest on Freeze !! he he This is mt 2nd ICSI go at Wessex and i had one IVF go before that at a St George's in London, whihc gave me OHSS !! - Have got PCOS and partial blocked tubes...
So, my test day is the 8th June and I'm taking each day at a time. 

Thanks girls for your replies, gave me a lovely warm feeling that people do care. 

What's this weather like eh!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

lmw, very sorry to hear that you didn't even get to test  I hope that af passes quickly for you.

Little, sounds like you had a great and successful holiday, well done!  We have been away in the UK, but not abroad, you and Debbie are much braver than me!!

Surfbint, congratulations on such a successful transfer plus snow babies!  Thinking positive for the 8th June!

We had a great bank holiday weekend.  Myles and Keilidh were one on Saturday!!  They were thoroughly spoiled and now have lots of toys to play with!  I can't believe my babies have been here a whole year and are growing up so fast!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Surfbint* What great news about your embies and it is brilliant that you have some snow babies.I have got my fingers crossed that you will get a lovely BFP    

*Witters* Sounds like you had a lovely weekend, wow 1 year old i bet the time has flown by.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi i wonder if any of you can help me? I've just had an IVF cycle abandoned due to no response, i have a satelite service with the wessex and wondered what amount of money i'm likely to get back? Thanks Merse xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse1,

I am so sorry you have had your IVF cycle abandoned.  I am afraid I am not sure what amount of money you will get, when you say satellite service is that actually for having your EC and ET abroad or were you with another clinic for scans, I am with The Hampshire for my scans and then have EC and ET at the Wessex (sorry of this does not make sense). I have found that the Wessex are very helpful and will always answer any queries you may have.  I got £400 back as I did not have any embryos to freeze after my first cycle.  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Merse,

Sorry to hear about the lack of response   I'm the opposite, I respond too well.  We should team up and make a good one out of us both   I had to have transfer abandoned and my frosties frozen due to being over stimulated and becoming very ill.  As this was not my fault, my FET cycle was not charged for although I did need to pay for my drugs.  I would expect a similar set up for you, your next go non chargeable but you most likely will need to pay for your meds.  Obviously this is just a guess and you need to call the clinic and ask exactly what happens in this situation.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Tracey i am with The Hampshire clinic for scans etc then EC an ET at The Wessex but didn't get that far this time!!  Are you having treatment now?
Hi veithy yes we would make a good team, trouble is not sure if theres another go for me!!! xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry witters called you veitchy xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I am due to start my 2nd ICSI in July so just taking time out at the moment, although have a follow up at the Hampshire next Tuesday.  It is good to find someone else who is having treatment at the Hampshire, although on my 1st ICSI ended up having all my scans at the Wessex due to Mr Sullivan being on holiday.

I am so sorry to hear you feel it may be the end of the road for you but I have heard so many stories where thngs can totally turn around, maybe Puregon is not the ideal drug for you?  I have found Gillian so helpful with everything and has been a shoulder for me to cry on many times, so I am sure she will help to guide you.

Keep in touch and let me know how things go.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey i'm hoping it's not the end of the road but i rang Gillian the day after it was cancelled and asked her if it was and she said it might be, so have been feeling terrible since and got to wait 2 wks today to see mr o'sullivan!
I can't really beleive it as in dec got 7 eggs,4 fertilizedwith 3 grade a's which resulted in bfp but sadly m/c. So i wonder whats happened in such a short period of time! xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,

I've just been reading your posts and merse1 I can't believe this is the end of the road for you, not after having such a good response late last year. I think that will be a good question to ask when you next meet with them to see of they can explain what could have happened.  Not too sure if Gillian is the consultant that you see but I don't think it was very professional to leave you hanging like this with a 'might be' answer to your question...you must be feeling really upset and anxious about it all.

I really hope you can get some answers soon. I'm thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Kinger, no Gillian isn't the consultant shes the fertility manager, shes the person you can speak to when you ring. She is lovely and always gets back to you with an answer if she can but your right i don't think it was right to leave me with a might be and yes i feel terrible!! xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, I agree with Debbie, that was an awful, very unprofessional and uncaring answer to your question especially given the time you now have to wait. Remember that every cycle is an individual cycle. Even in natural cycles, sometimes you ovulate, sometimes you don't, some you will get pregnant, some you won't. Bodies are very unpredictable things and there is no clear 'yes' or 'no' to any question. Yes, you need to stay realistic, but you don't need to give up any little hope that there may be. In your case, there is certainly some hope, I'm sure of it! You have had a great response not so long ago but not such a good one now. In my eyes, that _doesn't_ automatically mean that you will never respond again! Yes, perhaps age isn't on your side, but there are also arguments against that as there are many over 40's mum's that conceive naturally. Chin up,


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Witters good advice!! xx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello again.  Sorry I have been away for a little while.  Anyway, so far so good it seems.  Stimming has gone ok, and had my first scan on Wednesday to see how many follicles I had.  I had 15, although they measured 10mm across and they said they like them to be appx 17.  I am back there again to today to see how they are doing.  I am worried that they wont have grown or that they will get too big - it is all such a worry eh?  Anyone else out there the same?  Please share you stories.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Natz,  how long have you been stimming?  I'm sure that they will all grow perfectly and they will monitor them and trigger before they get too big.  Try not to worry and just concentrate on looking after yourself, resting and getting plenty of fluids in you.  They told me to drink atleast 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk per day.  That is a lot of fluid!!  If you don't feel bloated from the meds then you will from that.  The medical team will keep an eye on your follies and lining, from now on, that's their responsibility!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for responding.  I have been stimming for ten days now. I have been re scanned today, and there are more follicules and most are a little bigger now.  Two more days of injections and then back again on monday for another scan.  They think that Wednesday could be collection!  How exciting !!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds great!  It's good to know they are growing and they must be on target to get an estimated collection date. Keep up the good work and all the best for Wednesday!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Veitchy (Tracey) how did you get on today with your consult? Merse xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

Thanks for asking, it is not until 18:00 though so to be honest I am getting a little bit stressed about it all, even had a huge argument with DH last night as I had got myself in a such a strate.  Not really sure why but I guess I just want to move on and feel going through what went wrong last time will just dredge up all the emotions.  I am sure it will be OK and only 2.5 hours to go now.

How are you feeling now?  Do you think you will carry on at the Wessex or try another clinic next time?  I still can't believe you have to wait so long for your appointment.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey, i know what you mean about worrying about what they are going to say i think we all do it. Its terrifying that they have that bit of your life in there hands!
I'm sure you'll be fine are you talking about what went wrong and where to go from here? How long do you normally wait for an appointment i always seem to wait weeks!!!
Not sure what we'll do it depends on whats said next week really but i think we'll def get a second opinion either way!! 
Good luck for tonite xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes this is going through cycle 1 and everything that went wrong and what to change this time.  I got my BFN on the 25th April  so this appointment has taken 6 weeks!  I think that is half the problem as going through it all again after all this time is hard.

I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck Tracey!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Witters, It really is appreciated.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Well just to let you all know, my follow up yesterday went OK, did not really learn a lot that I did not already know but I have been given the go ahead to start again with my next af which should be in 14 days so not long now!!!!

I hope everyone else is doing OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great Tracey!  We will be following your every step


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
I am right behind you! Just had a quick appointment at the Wessex and I am already to start next month. I am due on in about 16 days so literally will be doing IVF at the same time. Really excited now as my FSH has come down from 13 to 4.2!!   
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's FAB news Snic!!!  Well done your reproductive system!!!  How exciting that you will both be going through it together   I will be following your progress too


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Witters. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic,

That is brilliant that we will be going through it together and great news on your FSH,  getting very excited now.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey Glad it went well have sent you a pm xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello,  I am now at home after having egg collection this morning.  However, they only were able to collect four.  I feel a bit disappointed with that.  Did I expect too much?  Has anyone had the same amount - and more importantly any good news?  Thanks for any response, and good luck to all of you x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Natz, 4 is much better than one in a natural cycle!  I had 25 eggs but out of those, only 5 fertilised and 3 progressed to day 3.  At the time I was a little disappointed but put all of my positivity into my 'triplets' and here I am today with twins running about my ankles.  Anything can happen at this stage, and that includes good things too!   Many positive vibes to you!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Snic how did you manage to bring your FSH down that much? Mersexxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Well the only thing I have done in the last couple of months is take wheatgrass and have just started acupuncture. I take 21 tablets a day but get them shipped from America so they are loads cheaper than the UK. I had an appointment with Sue at the clinic yesterday and she said FSH can vary month to month but even I was surprised as I just wanted it lower than the original 13!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats amazing!!! Is there a web site for the wheatgrass? xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

It's http://puregreenfoods.com.

One pointer is that if you order goods over $30 postage (about £15) is free but if you order large bags it costs $14 to post. It make financial sense to order 2 or 3 500 bottles at a time rather than a larger bag so you are just paying for the product (I hope that makes sense). They take about 5 days to be shipped but are great value. They have also improved my skin and make me more regular (if you know what I mean) 

/links


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx snic!  And yes i know what you mean!!  xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Natz,

I am sorry to hear you only managed to get 4 eggs, I know how disappointing that is as on my 1st cycle I only got 5 eggs, I remember being devasted.  But of those 5 even though DH sperm was very poor we managed to get 2 good quality embryos.

I hope you get some good news today and you have a good fertilisation rate, I will be thinking ot you      

Tracey XXX


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you Veitchy!.  The clinic have just phoned, and two have fertilized!!  So back tomorrow morning for transfer!  I feel really fortunate to have been given this chance.  I dare not hope beyond that at the moment. I hope that all goes well for everyone else, and thanks again for thinking of me x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Natz,

That is brillant news I hope your Transfer goes well tomorrow


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck Natz,
Fingers crossed for ET.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, Natz, that's great news!!  Rest easy tonight and best of luck for tomorrow!  Go embies go!!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Natz,

Well even if you were disappointed with just the 4 eggs being collected at least you have just as much chance as anyone now that you have two amazing fertilised eggs to go back in!!  Lots of sticky thoughts going your way. When they 'are back on board' just take it easy...xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Love Charlotte's montage Debbie!  Well done you, not only technically but for finding the time too!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Thankyou Sarah, it didn't take too long once I worked out how to download the photos. I've got a few more photos to add now that charlotte is now standing!
She's covered in bruises where she keeps of 'diving'!

I can't believe that yours are now 1 years old - where has the time gone!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all.  Just to let you know that transfer went well this morning.  I have been resting for the rest of the afternoon, and plan to do this for a few more days!  Thanks again, and good luck to everyone else x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

natz,
Keping my fingers crossed for you! 
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great Natz!  Stick embies, stick!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Natz* How are you doing? I hope you are OK and getting lots of rest. I have got my fingers crossed for you    

*Merse* I hope your appointment goes OK tomorrow, I will be thinking of you    

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Tracey  have just written my questions down to ask! Am nervous! Will let you know how i get on.
Merse xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Veitchy. Thank you for your message.  I think I am doing fine thank you.  Yesterday I spent most of the day asleep.  However today feeling a little less delicate.  Due back to work on Wednesday.  I am not sure if this is good or bad.  I feel as if I need some distraction, or this two week wait is really going to drag.   Although I hope that I am not doing too much too soon.  Hope all is ok with you x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey,
i had a good appoint today an feel alot betta about things, cons feels we should try again if FSH levels ok   xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,

I am so pleased for you, it must be such a relief for you.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is i feel like my hope has returned it doesn't matter how small the hope is as long as i have some it keeps me going!!!  Have sent you a pm xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a positive appointment Merse!  Let's hope those fsh levels behave!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes lets hope so! Something new to worry about theres always something!!!  xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Believe me, the worrying never ends.  It's always good to move onto somethimng new though, it means you are moving up the ladder!  Once you get past the fsh, it should start to get exciting again.  Hang in there, we're right behind you!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Witters hopefully af won't be too long away and can get those levels tested!!! xx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya,

Thought I would join you ladies as it seems ages since I lasdt posted but I have been checking up on you regularly  

How is everyone feeling:

Natz - I went back to work and found that the days seemed to fly by, my boss new what I had gone through and wouldn't let me do any lifting or anything strenuous...it was a little OTT as I only sit at a desk on the computer all day    Hope those little embies are sticking...lots of sticky thoughts going your way.

Merse - really glad the appointment went well, it won't be long now and your be off and thinking lots of positive thoughts again.  xxxx


As for me, been at work all day today and feel really worn out so it won't be long before I go to bed - although I'm hooked on Bog Brother   .

I'm off camping next week..... EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
We're off to France (the 3 of us) along with my brother, his wife and my 18month nephew. It should be fun as long as the weather is good. We went on a trial camping weekend at the beginning of may and I have to say it was far too cold in the evening for Charlotte...and the rest of us!  
So for the next 7 days I'll be stressing and getting the camping gear ready 

(also it's only the 2nd time I've ever been camping! WHY OH WHY do I do it to myself.

Night all and speak to you tomorrow
Love
Kinger
xxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,

I hope everyone is doing OK.

*Natz* How is the 2WW going? At least you only have a week left to go now    

*Kinger* I hope you have a great time camping and the weather is good for you, you are brave though!!!!

*Merse* How are you doing? I hope af arrives soon and you get your bloods done and start planning for your nest step.

Well I am still waiting for af to arrive but woke up this morning with some af pains so hopefully she is not that far way now and then I can get my dates sorted.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey looks like we are both waiting for AF to arrive then!! 
I'm well thanx and keeping positive after my cons with Mr o, a slim Chance is betta than no chance!!  Hope you are ok and AF comes soon so you can get started!! 
 to everyone else and have a good weekend xxxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello Veitchy.  Yep one week down in the 2ww madness!  I have been back to work, although I am off for the weekend now, Yippee!  I thought that I had gone back too early on wednesday as I came home with tummy pains.  However, every day since I have felt not too bad.  A few twinges here and there, but I think that is to be expected anyway. So Im going to relax over the weekend, and hope that next week will pass easily ( with a positive end! )!  Hope all ok with you x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,
My AF came 8 days early so I have my day 19 appointment on 5th July. Can I ask if anyone has a rough idea of how much the drugs cost pleas? I know it is different for everyone but a ball park figure would be good to know.

natz73 - Hope you are doing OK and a taking it easy!

Thanks

Snic


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi snic do you know how much puregon you are going to be on? Merse xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Merse,
No I don't I should have asked. All I know is my FSH was 4.2, husbands sperm is fine so hopefully not too much! i am sure I will find out in the next day or so as I have now booked my day 19.
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, sorry that you didn't even get to test Snic   I forget how much my meds were.  £200 - £250 sound about right??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it IVF you are going to be doing? xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, IVF as I have no tubes!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well all my drugs cost £1000 but i was on 350 of puregon due to my age so you prob won't need that much!! But it aint cheap!!!  xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Merse, I shall have to wait and see. I now the Wessex use someone direct so hopefully they aren't too expensive.
Snic


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes thats who mine came from, they were very efficient!! Good luck  xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Snic,

I am still awaiting af to turn up should have been here yesterday   My FSH was 3.0 and last time I was on 200 Puregon which then went down to 150 after my first scan, my drugs came to about £600.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey,  hows you? Do you feel as though AF could be on its way? xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I am doing OK just getting so frustrated af is always spot on even my last 2 since my 1st IVF were on time.  I have been having af type pains since Friday so was convinced it was on its way but now I am not sure. I really want it to arrive by Thursday otherwise the 2 weeks I thought would be my 2WW will not, and even though I now a lot can happen to alter these dates I just don't want my af arriving late to add to that   Sorry moan over.

How are you?  any sign of your af yet?

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Your allowed to moan its all waiting with IVF isn't it!!  No AF yet its 4 wks tom since my cycle was abandoned so hopefully will arrive soon!!! I feel like all i do is wait too!!!  xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think it was Ferrings?  Going by your £1000, mine must have been more than that £200-250 but I forget how much.  It was different for my frozen cycle and fresh, but neither were that much - by a long way.  It depends how well you respond, I was only on an IUI dose as I respond extremely well.  Even then I severely over stimulated...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

You must have been on a very low dose!!   Which is a hell of a lot cheaper!!! xxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Ironically, Ferrings have just called. Mine all come to £633 so not too bad. They are being delivered tomorrow so I can see the dosages.
Snic


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How weird!!   xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Snic,

Thats sounds about the same as mine, but I did not get any doses on mine that was all discussed at my day 19 appointment.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining you.  DH and I had our first consultation at the Wessex yesterday and we're planning to start treatment in the next couple of months.  Have very mixed emotions about starting treatment again and am scared stiff at the thought of an EC under sedation - only been knocked out before.

Just waiting for AF to arrive now so I can have my day 2 bloods done and if FSH is OK, we'll be starting.  

One question I have is whether any of you have had the HCG jab during 2ww or cyclogest pessaries?

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Nikki,
I am glad the consultation went well. I got my drugs through yesterday and got cyclogest pessaries. I was wondering when I would have to use those. (I am sure everything will be explained at day 19 appointment).

Snic


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Snic

Do you mind me asking - did you order your drugs after getting a prescription from the Wessex or did the Wessex sort them out on your behalf?  I know there's lots of people who hate the pessaries, but I never really had any bad effects from them.  I had progesterone problems last time, so although they both have the same effect I think I'd be happier in my mind to use the progesterone pessaries.

When is your day 19 appointment?

Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Nikki,
The Wessex ordered them on my behalf then a contact at Ferrings rang me to tell me how much and asked for payment. They came the next day in a big box. My day 19 is on the 5th July.

Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Nikki!  Best of luck for your upcoming treatment!  I only had pesseries in my 2WW, but my story is complicated   I was in ICU for OHSS after egg collection and so transfer was cancelled and my embies were frozen.   I then did a Geep cycle and had pesseries during that 2WW and continued through to being 10 weeks pregnant where I weaned myself off them, the estrogen and metformin tablets.  They never spoke of the HCG shots during my 2ww before it was cancelled though.

Once Wessex agree to treatment and issue a prescription, they fax it to Ferrings who will call you, request your card details for payment and you should then receive them by special delivery which they will be labled as private in blank packaging.  It was perfect as I got them sent to work as it needed a signature.

I will try to answer any of your questions (everyone that is) so ask away!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Witters,
Can you tell me how to get a ticker on my profile please? I have gone to tickerfactory.com but don't know what to paste in which box!
Thanks
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, yes, love tickers!!

You need to copy the code for the forums, then go to your profile (at the top of this page) click on 'forum profile information' which is found on the left hand side under 'modify profile'. Scroll down until you get to your signature box. Scroll down until you are at the place where you want it (usually at the end) and paste the link. As we are limited to characters, you can take off the [ url=www.tickerfactory.....part plus the [ /url] at the end as we don't need to use the link. Paste only the [img=www.tickerfactory part, keeping the [/img] at the end.

Scroll to the bottom and click change profile and come back here (clicking refresh if necesary) and check out your new snazzy siggy!!

I hope that makes sense! Come back to me if it doesn't work and I'll try to help again!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for that. Not quite working  

Any ideas?

Thanks
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, it works if you click on it, so it looks like you have [ url] or [ /url] or both somewhere. Delete both of these off. You have the [/img] at the end, so you just need to have http://at the beginning.

[img]http://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/d/4;10732;125/st/20070707/e/Start+Down+regulating/dt/5/k/d368/blk-event.png

Should be put in like this (take out the 2 *'s )

[*img]http://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/d/4;10732;125/st/20070707/e/Start+Down+regulating/dt/5/k/d368/blk-event.png[*/img]

No, that's not working. Leave it with me, I just need to feed M&K and will be back...


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks witters. Will be back on tomorrow


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, you had some extra letters in the code that you didn't need. Replace what you have with this (take out the 2 *'s )

[*img]http://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ezt/d/4;10732;125/st/20070707/e/Start+Down+regulating/dt/5/k/d368/event.png[*/img]

That will give you this -


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Witters you are a star!  
Snic x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Looking lovely 

Two weeks today and you're all go!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

ARRGGGHHH! I am both nervous and excited. Off on hols tomorrow for a week. Last chance to eat, drink and be merry for a while!
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Enjoy it and make the most of it!  Hopefully it will be a loooooong while before you can do it again


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Good Morning

Well the nerves have set in already - didn't think they'd be here this early.  I'm actually awake before Charlotte today, so I'm not happy about that - I'm sure my nerves will settle down a bit soon 

Witters ~ Thanks for your reply - sounds like you had a terrible time with OHSS.  Glad things worked out for you in the end with your two gorgeous little ones.  Did you have EC under sedation?  If so, what was it like?  Did you know what was going on around you?  I think it'd freak me out a bit - what a wus I am!

Snic ~ Have a fab holiday and if you're staying in the UK, hope the downpours don't affect your fun too much.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Nikki,  sorry that you are getting nervous   Can;'t blame you, I'm sure that I would be too.  Try to channel that energy into something positive 

I had my collection done under sedation.  I must admit that I did feel pressure as it started but after less than 5 minutes, I was sound asleep and didn't remember a thing until the nurse was trying to wake me up and feed me biscuits and tea!  All the staff were wonderful and looked after me and my hubby very well.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicki, don't be nervous i was and shouldn't have been!  All i remember is them giving me the drug and then waking up in the recovery room when it was all over! They were all really nice. Good luck  Merse xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

*Nicky* Hi and welcome, I can understand that you are beginning to worry about EC but it really is nothing to worry about, you will be very heavily sedated and the nurses at the Wessex are all so lovely that they look after you very well.

*Merse* I hope you are OK any sign of af yet? I am sure it will be such a relief to get your bloods done and decide what to do next.

*Witters* I hope you are OK and has a good weekend if that is possible with all that rain!

*Snic* Not long to go now!!

*Natz* Not sure if you are about at the moment but I am so sorry hun that things did not work for you this time   

Well I have been spotting since Saturday AM so all being well af should be here with force in the next day or so and then dregging here I come, can't wait, although feeling a bit bad as this weekend drank far too much alcohol, diet coke and ate lots of chocolate and rubbish so now really need to sort myself out and get healthy again.

TraceyXXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Witters, Merse & Tracey

Thanks for putting my mind at rest about EC - much appreciated.

Tracey ~ Don't be too hard on yourself after the weekend - we all do it and I often find it makes me all the more determined to get back into a healthy eating regime - mind you, not that I'm being that healthy myself at the moment.  I see from your signature that you're hoping to cycle in the next month - is that still the plan?

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,  yes just waiting for af to arrive (hopefully in the next 2 days) then will start dregging 21 days after that, so not that long to go now.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Looks like we'll be having treatment at the same time as my AF is due on Friday and hopefully I'll be starting day 21 after that!

Good luck!

Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey, glad your AF's almost here!!! 
Mine i think is on its way have been really hungry for rubbish yesterday and today and Had AF type pains so fingers crossed it will arrive soon!!
Treacle, honestly i'm the biggest wimp in the world and i wouldn't worry about having it done again!!
lol Merse xxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning ladies

Hope you're all well.

I'm so tired this morning - AF must be on her way as I feel sooooooo bloated.  Just got back from DD's Jo Jingles class and am worn out running after her.  She's asleep now so she's got the right idea - I've just got to get on with the ironing - what fun!

Speaking of AF - mine is due this Thursday/Friday and generally takes a day to be classed as what I'd call Day 1.  I've got to have my FSH tested on Day 2/3 (? I think) - do you know what happens at the Wessex if Day 2/3 fall over a weekend?  Are they open for bloods on a Saturday?  Any advice would be much appreciated.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, I only got my 'during treatment' bloods done there, my day 2's or day 21's were always done via the NHS at the hospital.  I would put a quick call into the Wessex and ask the question.  I think in theory you can have it done up to day 5 but day 2/3 is best, so you'd just schedual for the Monday.  Don't hold me to that though!  Give them a call and let us know what they say...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

My cons said its up to day 5 when i asked that question!!   xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Thanks for your replies - I gave them a quick call and you were right Merse, if a weekend gets in the way of doing day 2/3 bloods then they will allow up to day 5.  I presume they just take this into consideration when working out your tx protocol.  

Catch up soon.
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think they check FSH to make sure its not too high and to help them with the amount of stimulation drug they need to prescribe.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, it's usually FSH and progesterone.  This gives them necesary information as to what and how much meds to prescribe.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Cool!  Roll on Monday


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just saw that we had dropped onto the next pages so Ithought I would bump as back onto the front page    I hope everyone is well I still don't think that it has dawned on me yet that I am only 19 days away from starting again.  I am trying to remain positive but it is hard and I think as this is 2nd time round I am bound to be a little cautious.  I am sure the excitement will hit me soon.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey think its scary  and exciting at the same time!! Its exciting to get things going and being nearer your goal, but scary  cause you've got to do it all again and deal with the emotions good or bad!!
I see by your signature you had 5 eggs last time how many follicles did you have? Merse xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I had about 28 follicles last time but only ended up with 5 eggs, which was a real shock!!!  But they could not get to my right ovary, which was the one with the most follicles on which is typcial.  I have got a scan on the 17th to see whether they think they will be able to get to it this time, i so hope they can.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

28 wow!!!  Do you know why they couldn't get to the right one? xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

No idea other than they said it was too high for them to reach without the risk of hitting a blood vessel   I am really hoping that it was because I had so many follciles it was being pushed upwards and proving that does not happen again it will be OK, but there is also a possibility that the ovary has some how come stuck to the back of the womb, in which case they will never get to it.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did they notice it last time b4 EC? xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

No that is why it came as such a shock, none of my scans at either Basingstoke or the Wessex showed up any problems.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well at least they know this time and will be prepared   
Still no AF for me, its 5wks today since my cycle was abandoned wish the  would hurry up!!!  xxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,

I can't believe af has still not arrived, maybe this dance will help to bring her out of hiding.

              

I hope it works and she arrives very soon so you can get your bloods sorted.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks hope that does the trick!! 
Heres one for you for your ovary!! 
    
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Finally I have got some birthday pics!

Here they are together:









Here is Keilidh's pretty dress:









Here is Myles showing off his stylish suit!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Witters don't they look lovely, although Kelidhs does not look all that impreseed even though her pretty dress is gorgeous, as for Myles doesn't he look smart.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Witters they look gorgeous!!! Love the outfits!! 
Snic just received my wheatgrass, i'm not sure how many to take? You said you took 21 were you advised to take that amount? 
Tracey hows you?  xxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I am doing OK thanks although I am so tired at the moment and have not even started my drugs yet, which is a bit scary   I am hoping that work will start calming down soon and I will be able to destress and start getting myself a bit more prepared for round 2.

Has af arrived yet?  You must be getting sick of people asking that, sorry, I just want to see you moving on after everything you have been through.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all doing OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll send AF Merses way gladly.  She has been with me for 16 days now and I'm getting sick of her!  

Good luck to everyone starting new cycles!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Witters 16 days you poor thing, thats no fun.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well AF arrived in full force in the night so phoned the Wessex today and have to go in Monday morning for bloods - so with any luck should be able to start tx in the next 3 weeks!

Witters ~ The photos of Keilidh and Myles are gorgeous - what lovely outfits too.  Hope AF behaves and goes away for a month!

Veitchy ~ I know what you mean about being tired - I feel like I could do with a whole 24 hours in bed - fat chance though! 

Merse ~ Hope AF has arrived.

Snic ~ Are you back from your hols?  Did you have a good time?

Catch up soon.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki, I am pleased that af has arrived.  I see you are having ICSI I think that the Wessex normallly like to do EC for ICSI on Tuesday and they tend to tie in starting stimms with that so even though I will be starting dr a couple of days before you we may have EC and ET on the same day if you get the OK to start this cycle!!!!!! Wow wouldn't that be good.

Hope your bloods go OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

When I had my consultation, they didn't really say how long I'd be stimming and when EC would be.  They said it generally followed a pattern, but would depend on if I was ready or not.  In my previous cycles I was fairly consistent, so around 10 days stimming I'd say.  I asked if they did ECs on set day and they said no - what's been your experiences?.  Hope we'll meet at some stage at the clinic.

We're hoping for blast transfer, so day 5 after EC.  Apparently we have to request this up front, so we've already asked for it and Mr Masson confirmed it in his letter to us - obviously depends on how many eggs they retrieve and how many progress, but hopefully we'll end up with some to transfer - bit of a risk though.  

It's all getting real now!

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Last time I started dregging on a Thursday and then started my stimms 2 weeks later and was stimming from that Thursday until my EC which was the Tuesday, 12 days later.  Last time I had a day 2 transfer as I only 5 eggs and only 2 embbies so had ET on the Thursday, will probably be the same again as I doubt I will have enough to go for blasts unfortunately.  So although it worked out as they had initially said to me with EC on a Tuesday they would have done it earlier and at one point it did look like it would be on the Monday which was the Easter Monday.

As you say it would be good if we did bump into each other at the clinic, but even if we don't it will be good to have some one going through it at exactly the same time at the same clinic.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Tracey no AF yet its 5.5 wks now!!!  Hope work calms down for you so you can be a little less stressed during tx!!
Witters do you normally get nightmare AF's?  Perhaps you are having mine too!! 
Treacle good luck with your bloods 
lol Merse xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, no, my AF's are usually no more than 5 days, usually 3, so I'm very lucky normally.  Not sure what's going on this time.  I had a real heavy week long one last month which was the first real one since having Myles and Keilidh as I'm still breastfeeding.  I guess it's my body's way of finding it's feet as it where.  I never use to ovulate on my own so I'm seeing this as a positive thing 

It's so exciting that there are so many new treatments going on!  Similar times too, that's great!

We must try to all meet up again at some point...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just thought i'd let you know AF  has arrived this morn!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats great news Merse, at last.  So will you be having your bloods done on Monday?  I really hope your FSH results are still nice and low and you can get the go ahead to go again, I take it that is what you want?

Witters - it would be great to meet up with everyone some time, we should try and plan something.

Anyway I am off to see Shrek 3 in a minute so better go.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Will call Clinic Mon hopefully get them done sometime Mon! And yes am praying results will be ok!! Am taking Wheatgrass but only just started taking it so don't think it would have kicked in yet!! Enjoy shrek!!  xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Merse

Glad to hear AF arrived.  I'll be at the clinic just before 11 on Monday - hopefully will see you there!

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have most things done at Basingstoke, bet you go to Wessex? xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay on AF arriving for you Merse!  I think she is starting to think about moving on finally here.  So, as you are part Wessex part Basingstoke, does that mean you are on an NHS go?  We weren't lucky with the old postcode lottery on that front.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No we pay its a private hospital that does scans, bloods etc here then you go to Wessex for EC and ET! Our first go was on the NHS as we fitted the criteria but paid last time and if we can go again its all our money unfortunately!! 
Glad you af's on its way out! Mine is messing around a bit, just spotting yesterday hoping it will come prop today! But i spose it will take a while to sort its self out as tx was abandoned!!  xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Spotting is still here too.  I wish she'd sort herself out for both of us!

That musty be confusing going to two places for one treatment cycle.  Could you not do the whole thing at one or the other?  Or do you prefer it this way commute wise?


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Merse~ Yes, I'll be at the Wessex - won't see you tomorrow after all.

I've got another question if anyone can help.  I've only just got round to reading all the blurb I was given at my initial consultation, you know, the HFEA forms & stuff.  Although we went through the 'plan of action' at our initial consultation, I've had a good read of the normal treatment protocol.  When it comes to Day 2-5 bloods, it says have your FSH done (which I'm having Monday), then it says day 1 of your next cycle book your day 19 appointment!  Does that mean I can't book my day 19 appointment for this month?  Do you think I will have to wait until next month to do this?

DH and I had all of our routine bloods done on 21st June, so have assumed they'd be back by now and all I'm having tomorrow is FSH and Rubella.

Hope we don't have to wait another month as I had it all planned out in my mind!

Hope everyone else is OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Witters -  I am also having my scans and bloods done at the The Hampshire clinic in Basingstoke, this fits in better with me getting into work as I work near Reading however last time I did have all my scans at the Wessex as my consultant was away on holiday.

Nikki - I am not too sure whether you will be able to fit in this month hopefully you will, I know last week when I booked in they did say they were very quiet at the moment so there would be no problem fitting me in so hopefully you should be ok. 

Merse - I have found that all 3 af I have had since my treatment have started with about 4-5 days of spotting berfore it arrives in full flow which is really annoying, also makes it really difficult to work out which is Day 1.

Well Shrek was good but af is still here and is so heavy and painful so had to dose up on pain killers, just having a relaxing day today.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, call the Wessex tomorrow.  Remind me where you are in your cycle, early on right?  I'm sure you shuld still beable to get your day 19 appointment booked.  You will need to explain about your bloods and hopefully they can indicate if they will be back in time or hurry them through for you.  

Oh, and day 1 should be the first day of actual red flow that you wake up with.  Think to yourself  'If I just wore knickers, would it just stain or make a mess?'  That will give you your answer as to if it is spotting or not


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki, not sure about that one?  But i'm sure if your bloods are back quickly and FSH is ok you could go ahead this month. After all you've got till day 19 before you start taking any drugs. I'm sure they will Know tom though. xxxx
Witters, its ok as clinic here is 5mins away and they scan at 8am, so you can have it done then go to work. Also its my gynaecologist from NHS hospital who does everything so i know him and he knows me and my history (i've had 2 opps for endo, hes done etc) and the people at the Wessex are used to it,as theres quite a lot of us!! Just more convenient really, thats what puts me off going elsewhere!! Hope both are AF's sort themselves out!!  xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, that sounds like a great set up then.  I would have loved my gyn to be involved, he was great and we worked together as a team.  Unfortunately (for me) he's retired now, I was really hoping to go back to him when I was pregnant.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Just dropping by to say...

Good luck Nikki, I hope you get the go ahead to start tx this month


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Glad you enjoyed Shrek 3 - must try and get to see it.  Glad to hear the clinic is quiet this month - that gives me a bit more hope I might get a slot.

Witters ~ I'm on cycle day 3 today, so not sure.  

Merse ~ I'll let you know how I get on - hope your AF behaves and shows itself properly.

Ruth (Wis) ~ Thanks honey - I'll let you know x

I've assumed they'll get the FSH and Rubella back the same day?  I suppose they have to order the drugs prior to your day 19 so might leave things a bit tight.  It ties in so well if I can go this month as all of Charlotte's daily activities finish for the school holidays, so her routine was going to change anyway.  I'll just ask tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed.  

We went to see Al Murray last night - it was a really good night, but a late one.  I've woken up with a stinking cold and am going to do absolutely nothing today - bliss!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, day 3 should be fine!  Remember there are 2 days worth of weekend in there.  Keep positive!  They only say day 1 so that they can get you booked in.  My day 19 appointment was on day 11 one of the cycles, so it's not down to the 'T'  Just needs to give each party the best amount of ley-way


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki - don't worry about getting the drugs, the prescription is faxed through to the company that supplies the drugs and as soon as they recieve it they can get them out to you the next day.  My consultant is away until the 9th so my prescription will not even be written until then and my treatment starts on the 14th.  Hope it all goes well.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies this morning....much appreciated  

Tracey ~ hopefully I can start this month and I'll have to come and join you all on the Summer Sensations board.

Bye for now
Nikki
x


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I'M BACK!!!!...and how busy has this post been!

It's great to hear about everyones progress and Witters you've been doing a great job helping everyone out.

Well camping was hardwork and we've (DH and I) have decided to pack the tent away for this year! Twice in one year is more than enough for me.
Yet again the weather was pants! I thought it would be quite nice in France but we had a lot of rain.

It was quite a struggle for Charlotte as she's keen to stand and try and walk every where but with the ground being so wet this was quite difficult. Ah well at least we tried it. 
She also got a bad cold 3 days into the holiday and I was cursing and blaming myself that it was my fault as it was so damp and cold but she seems to have fought it off and has a slight chesty cough now.

The day we came back was a bit of a nightmare, it rained while packing the tent up. Then my 18 month nephew fell over the gas bottle and at first we thought his tooth had gone right through his lip but luckily now it's all ok, then my brothers storage box flew open on the french motorway and some of his stuff flew out (ie a bin!) - luckily a very kind french man waved him into the services and helped him tape up his box! Then (and they say things come in 3's), we were going down a little lane and a mad french man in a van came speeding down, almost forcing us off the road and took our wing mirror off in the process!!  

...oh and the crossing back to Portsmouth was really ROUGH!   anyway glad to be back now and Charlotte seems to like being back and has settled in really well.

So then...how is everyone feeling? Thanks for sharing your experiences with us, it brings back memories and would be happy to contribute to any questions anyone has. 

Anyway....best get on with some washing and ironing (and maybe try and catch up on Eastenders and Big brother!)

Take care everyone
Love
Kinger
xxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I'm back too! had a wonderful week of sun, naughty food, alcohol and high jinx and unfortuately now have to be good but am really excited. My day 19 appointment is on Thursday and am all ready for the next few weeks.

Merse - Glad you got the wheatgrass. I take 21 which is the maximum amount but would recommend taking fewer and seeing how you feel. It has helped me go to the loo more regularly (as I have IBS) but sometimes it makes your tummy feel funny so anyhting from the minimum (7) to 21 should be fine. I also think it has helped my skin too and am going to continue taking it for the forseeable future.

Witters - What fab photos, both are real cuties!

Veitchy - Glad AF had arrived (hope it wasn't too painful)

Nikki - hope everything will be sorted so you can start this month.

Anyway got to catch up on all my work emails arrgghh
Snic


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome back Snic and Kinger.

*Snic* Sounds like you have had a great time, and what a brilliant way to unwind before you start your treatment. I hope your appointment on Thursday goes OK, looks like as af was late I am about a week behind you.

*Kinger* Well it sounds as if you had a bit of a traumatic time with all those problems to contend with. It is great to have people on this thread like you and Witters who can give us all so much hope that it does work, the advice and kind words of both of your are much appreciated.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Just got back from having bloods done.  I did ask whether I'd be able to start from day 19 this month and to begin with was told it wasn't likely.  I then pushed it a bit more and explained that it would be really helpful if I could start this month.  Was then told perhaps if I phoned next Monday afternoon and my blood results were OK and possibly if there were still slots available, then it might be possible.  So that's how I've left it for now.  I did check while I was there and they still have slots available at the moment - I just have to hope my bloods are OK and that no-one has taken the slots by next week.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Kinger ~ Brave you for camping - we've never been and were hoping to go with some friends who have offered to show us the ropes (we haven't a clue  ), but looking at the weather, I'm not sure it'll be possible.  Nice to 'meet' you and no doubt I'll be asking loads of questions as normal.

Snic ~ Glad you had a fab holiday.  Wishing you tons of luck for Thursday   BTW, what's the wheatgrass for?

Witters, Tracey & Merse ~ Hope you're all OK.

Bye for now
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

I have my fingers crossed for you, but what a nightmare having to wait until Monday to find out whether you can go this month or not, I hope the week goes nice and quickly for you.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicki, hopefully you can go this month, does it take a week to get results back then? I have phoned my clinic today but just got ansa phone as lady who deals with it all is away, so hopefully someone will get back to me to see when i can have mine done!! My af's still playing up not really arrived properly so i'm  !!!!!
Hope everyone else ok?  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, fingers crossed all goes according to plan...

Debbie, welcome back!!  Have I said before that you are one crazy lady?  I would never go camping, let alone with a baby.  I admire your get up and go!  Sorry that there were a few nasty bits thrown in though...  How's Charlotte?  Getting active by the sound of it.  Great to have you back!

Snic, glad your holiday was nice.  Hopefully that will be the last as a couple!!

Merse, how frustrating for you!  Keep us posted with what you find out hopefully later today...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have just got a phone call from the clinic got to wait till Thurs for blood test, as the lady who deals with it won't be back till then!!  She also said as its not really been a proper bleed till today really that will be fine! What does everyone think as i'm worried its gonna be too late now?  xxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I know you can get FSH done any time from day 2 till day 5 so as today is what you would count as Day 1 that should be fine so don't worry hun.  

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes i spose you are right Tracey!  Just not having a good day with it all, we all know what its like!!  Just having a down day!!  xxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear you are feeling down, this rollercoaster really is not any fun is it     

Please try to be positive, I know this is so difficult especially after everything you have been through but by this time next week yo may have had some nice low FSH results back and be planning your next go  

Take care
Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

They are the experts Merse!  How has your bleeding been?  When did you really start to see a red blood flow?  If that was today, then yes, treat today as day 1.  Therefore, Thursday will be day 4 which will be within the 'up to day 5' timing.

During the last part of your lutial phase, sometimes the progesterone drops before the estrogen takes over and so you can get several days of spotting before your new cycle begins.  This is more comon than you realise.  It makes seperating your cycle days very difficult unless you chart.  I spent years charting my cycles inputting lots of information.  It really was interesting and taught me an awful lot about how me as a person works!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lets hope so Tracey and thanks  xxx
Witters i would say today! So am worrying unnecessarily! Thanks for the info that really helps knowing that! 
Will give myself a kick up the backside and put a smile on my face!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes! Sounds like you've been worrying unnecesarily then! 

Here's a







just from me! Hope we've cheered you up


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks you have xxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Merse,
I got my blood tests on day 5 and it turned out fine. Day one was counted as the day I woke up bleeding (although I cam on the afternoon of the day before).
Don't worry, the clinic knows what it is talking about!
S


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Snic! Sometimes i think i know best  which i know i don't!!! xxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Merse ~ Glad you're feeling reassured about your bloods.  I had my bloods today and that's day 4.

I don't think the results take a week - bloods were being sent up to London apparently.  Maybe they don't want me to take a space from someone else - would make sense I suppose and by waiting a week means that anyone who was waiting for their day 1 would've booked in by then.

One thing that's starting to bug me is the comments I get about my last clinic, ARGC.  I try to be polite and ignore them - I know everyone has their opinion, I just wish they'd stop slagging them off.  I can't help but defend Mr T, he paid for the cycle (including his controversial and expensive immune testing) where I fell pregnant with Charlotte, so I have nothing but gratitude for him.  I have every faith in the Wessex otherwise I wouldn't have contacted them.  Hopefully once I start treatment and I get to know everyone at the clinic they will stop mentioning it. 

Catch up soon
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What, the Wessex are commenting?  That's very unprofessional!  I would put a complaint in.  It must make you dread every appointment just because of what they may say.  Sorry tyou have to go through that


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

I don't feel angry enough to complain really, it's just a bit annoying.  I'm not trying to compare the Wessex to ARGC, but I think they think I am - does that make sense?  We definitely had what felt like a lecture from the main man about his views on ARGC at our first consultation, but I think he felt he had to put his view across, especially as his views on treatment are quite different to that given to me on my successful cycle at ARGC - I think he was just managing my expectations as to what he was and wasn't prepared to do more than anything.  Perhaps I'm just a little too sensitive to their comments and am taking them as criticism rather than just comments in passing.  I'd like to think the Wessex aren't being unprofessional - they have been so friendly and accommodating so far - it would be a shame if it continues though - then I might have to say something.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicki what seems to be the problem the Wessex had with your previous clinic? Is it just the press stuff or anything else? xxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Merse, yes - the panorama programme was mentioned, plus success rates and immune treatment being 'unproven' and controversial treatment.  Nikki x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well you got pregnant so i would consider that a success!! I think you should say you find it offensive, they would def stop it then. I know someone else who got preg at the same clinic after lots of failures and won't have a bad word said about Mr T!! xxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Merse - I know, it does annoy me when people go on about how the success rates are fiddled.  Anyway, onwards and upwards - let's hope the Wessex can do their magic for all of us this time round.....how are you feeling about going again?  Have the nerves set in yet?

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm nervous about the results of the FSH first!!!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

I know what you mean.  Mine ranged somewhere between 5 & 7 for my last cycles so I'm hoping it hasn't changed that much.  I'll find out Monday x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mine was 8.6 last sept, so dreading what it could be especially after having no response last time!!!


----------



## DaniC (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi ladies.  Looking to join you all soon!  DH and I are about to go for our FET in the next month or so, so I'm swotting up a bit.  

We were at the Wessex 2 and a half years ago for our IVF treatment (BFP, though sadly miscarried afterwards), and they were lovely to us.  

Good luck to those currently in treatment.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Dani,

It is great that you have joined us, look forward to getting to know you over the coming months.  When do you think you will be starting your FET? 

I have blown you some bubbles so they end in a lucky 7, call me silly but I think we all need all the help we can.

Good morning to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Dani and welcome! 
Morning Tracey hows you?
  to everyone else xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Dani!  Sorry to hear of your loss   I hope the FET cycle is successful to the end for you!  My two little munchkins were in the freezer once


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We had an appointment with the consultant yesterday for Myles and Keilidh to have some allergy testing done. They will go in at the end of the month to have bloods taken and skin prick tests. They also had a development check whilst we were there and he was so pleased with them. He kept saying how 'healthy and normal' they are! He watched Keilidh stand and Myles taking some steps to his dad. He was very impressed as technically they stil aren't quite 11 months old yet. Apparently his feet are nice and flat on the floor and he's doing it right which is great to hear. 

DH bought them a play frame thingy. It has a platform and holes for them to climb through with a slide too. They took to it like duck to water! Even though they can't walk, they certainly can climb! Keilidh even worked out fairly quickly to walk up the slide on her soles of feet rather than crawl up to keep her grip. She then gets to the top, turns around, sits at the top of the slide facing forwards and then leans forward slightly to start to slide down! She definately is the thinker and is very precise with things. Myles just throws himself into it until he gets what he wants! It's so funny to watch them.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Dani ~ Welcome to the thread and wishing you tons of luck for your FET 

Witters ~ Glad to hear Myles' and Keilidh's checkup went well yesterday.  It's nice to get confirmation that they're no longer labelled 'premmie' or hearing the words 'corrected age' - I was so relieved once Charlotte caught up with all her little friends - you really wouldn't know she was a premmie looking at her now.

Snic ~ Just wanted to wish you luck for your day 19 appointment tomorrow  looking forward to hearing how you got on.

Merse ~ Good luck for your bloods tomorrow  how long will you have to wait for your results?

Tracey ~ How are you? Have you had your prescription yet?  

Kinger ~ Hope you're OK.

Had quite a good day at work today - went by quite quickly, which is always good!

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Nikki.  I noticed that Charlotte was born early too.  How long was she in SCBU for?  Did she have many problems?  I bet it's hard to think now that this time 2 years ago you were on your successful 2WW!  She looks a little stunner in her picture


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Witters, Yes, I tested a day early on 8th July, remember it like it was yesterday.  Charlotte was in NICU in an incubator for 10 days and then another 10 days in the NICU nursery.  I knew she was going to be born early as at 30 weeks I was admitted to ante-natal with symptoms of pre-eclampsia.  I was given steroids when I was admitted and thankfully she didn't need any oxygen support - screamed her head off when she was born which was music to my ears.  Don't think anything could've prepared me for how tiny she was though.  She didn't have any problems as such, just couldn't keep her own body heat and she ended up with a TPN tissue burn to her foot and an infection from it.  She is my little fighter.  What about Myles & Keilidh?  How long were they in hospital?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, she sure does sound like a fighter!  That's great to just need the heat support at that gestation, she was a good size too. The pre-eclampsia must have been scary for you...

My waters broke at work at 29w2d and ironically I was just getting up to go to my consultant check.  As it was, I ended up in labour ward.  I didn't know it but when they checked me, I was contracting 8 times in every 10 minutes, fully effaced and 5-6cm dialated!  All the staff were getting ready to deliver them as they were sure they were coming that day.  Luckily, I was given some drugs to stop contractiona along with the steroid shot and they all worked.  I was on complete bed rest until they arrived 8 days later.  

As it was Myles' water that broke, he was only 2lb12oz and all skin and bone.  He had used up his fat reserves to keep well.  Although he needed antibiotic IV as he had an infection, he was suprisingly well.  He didn't need any oxygen but did need a bit of caffine as he was having some braddy attacks and de-sats.  Oh and he was journdiced too which is very normal for prems.  He also has a little heart murmur.

Keilidh, although bigger at 3lb 9oz and looked much stronger , she did have troubles breathing.  She was on a ventilator for a few days, then progressed to CPAP.  She also found it hard tolerating milk, so as soon as it increased she had to go back to square one.  She also had de-sats and journdice.

They were both little fighters though and were in hospital for 6 weeks.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Witters, your waters breaking so early must've been so frightening for you and DH - Myles and Keilidh did so well, bless their cottons.  Been told if I got pregnant again then it's likely I'd get pre-eclampsia again, so hope that if I am lucky enough to ever get another BFP, that the pre-eclampsia comes later on this time.  Nikki x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It was weird really, I wasn't really frightened, I was suprisingly calm.  I think I was in denial!  I think as I had 8 days before I actually delivered, I was able to get my mind focussed properly and be realistic about everything.  I've hears that pre-eclampsia is most likely to happen with your first baby and isn't necesarily going to happen again in future pregnancies.  I hope you manage to skip it completely with your next baby!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,
back from my day 19 appointment and things didn't go too well. To cut a very long story short I have had 5 ops over the last 15 months (including ectopic and removal of both tubes) and have a recurring cyst that keep popping up. Although it looks ovarian it isn't (blood and clot filled cyst in my scar tissue next to my left ovary)and two of the ops have been to try and remove it. As I thought it may have come back the Wessex gave me a scan and unfortunately it has returned. At 5 x 3cm it's nowhere near as big as the last (11cm x 8cm) but it is covering 2/3rds of my left ovary. Also, my right ovary consistently moves around my body (which sounds very strange but true!) and although my surgeon sewed it to my stomach wall it has gone again. They can't find it on the ultrasound so we have to wait until I have been stimulated to find it. My big concern is that it is too deep for them to get any follicles from and they can only get one or two from my left. I know it only takes one but we have to see how I respond to the drugs first. I suppose it is one step at a time but at this point I am a bit low. They said I should still start as it is never going to get better.
Oh well, just taken my first tablet and start injecting on Saturday.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, sorry that youdidn't get better news Snic   You have been through an awful lot already, you certainly deserve a break from this bad luck.  We all have to stay positive for you and hope that your right ovary comes out of hiding.  Focus on the good news that they said you can start this cycle!  Good luck!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Witters. I agree with you and am going to take every day as it comes and remain positive. It is still exciting to have actually started the process and I can't have bad luck forever (can I??  )


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Snic,

I am so sorry it was not better news but the fact that they are saying that it is OK to carry on must mean they are sure they can at least get a few eggs, which is as everyone says all you need.  They could not get to one of my ovaries last time but we still ended up with 5 eggs.

But as you say you can't have bad luck forever and I am sure everything will turn out fine for you.

Hope your first jab on Saturday goes ok and take care.

Merse - was it today that you were getting your bloods done?  If it was I hope they went OK and you get to hear your results soon.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Snic ~ so sorry to hear your day 19 appointment didn't go as well as you'd hoped.  The good thing is that they still think it is worth going ahead with the cycle.  One of my ovaries is always hiding behind my bowel and when I had my scan a couple of weeks ago, it couldn't be seen.  I too have worries that they won't be able to find it on day of EC.  Fingers crossed that everything works out to plan and good luck with your first injection on Saturday.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all 
Sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you hoped snic, but i think its really positive they are going ahead and hopefully even if they can only get to one ovary you'll have lots of lovely follies that side!! 
Tracey yes had bloods done this pm took 3 attempts as my veins are very deep but got there in the end! Results Mon so feel  about that!!!!
Witters would it matter that my bleeding has stopped now, could that effect the results? 
  to everyone else xxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words everyone.

Merse - keeping my fingers crossed for Monday.

Snic


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Snic there always seems something to worry about doesn't there
How long did you take your wheatgrass for before you had you FSH tested? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tell me I'm not being paranoid.  I phoned the clinic to see if my FSH results were in.  Now when I had my bloods done on Monday they said my Rubella might take a while to get back.  Anyway, it turns out my Rubella is in, but the lady today said that my FSH wasn't back?  I'm now thinking it is back, but she didn't want to be the bearer of bad news.  I said I'll phone Monday as agreed but feel like a fruitcake thinking something is wrong.  Am I being a right   here.

What do you reckon?

Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why wouldn't she tell you? I think if it was back high or not she would have told you! If you are worried phone back tom an see if you can speak to someone else.  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

I just think I had a bit of a wobble last night and was worrying over everything that may/may not go wrong.  I'm good at worrying about everything and nothing too!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes its very easy to get on that worrying roller coaster i know it all to well!!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Nikki - My FSH took a week to get back. I had them taken on a Thursday and when I went in for an appointment on the following Thursday they were still in the unopened post so don't worry. I also took wheatgrass for about four weeks and acupuncture for a session before I took my FSH. I don't know if either was the cause of my lower FSH as I was told it can change from month to month.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, I agree, they should tell you the result regardless of what it is.  If they don't like to, then they would say they'll get a doctor to call you.  Either way, you would know if they were back or not.  The waiting for critical information like this is even harder than the 2WW in my opinion.  Hang in there


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, be greatful that AF has left you   Your results will be what they are.  This is nature   Having a short AF is fine.  I often only get a 2/3 day AF and atleast a day of that is usually really light.  As long as you bleed, then it means you are shedding your lining.  It could mean that you didn't ovulate last cycle and so the lining wasn't very thick.  We will never know all the answers, we just have to deal with what we are given.  Your blood results will tell you if you are indeed at the start of a cycle which from what you have told us, I would say you are, so you don't need to worry.  As I said to Nikki, this is definately the worst wait, so hang in there


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know its just terrifying thinking they could be too high to try again!!! 
I'm off on a hen do tomorrow till sunday, so won't have much time to think about it and i get results Mon!!!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - I hope you have a lovely weekend and I am sure your FSH results will be fine on Monday.

Nikki - As everyone has said if your results were in they would have told you, they certainly would not have made you wait until Monday so I am sure everything is OK.

I hope everyone has a lovely weeken.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic, 

Just noticed your ticker, I hope your first dr jab goes well tomorrow     

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Can't believe we've had a day with without it raining - have I jinxed it?  We'll most probably have thunder storms later now I've said that  

Merse ~ Have a fab time on the hen weekend.

Thanks Witters, Tracey & Snic for your good advice - I'm going to try my best now not to be such a worrier - watch this space  

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Snic good luck for tom 
Thanx for advice and good wishes for mon! Will get very drunk and forget all worries this week end!  Hopefully soon be back off the drink!!
Have a good week end all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Blimey - I COMPLETELY missed this - lack of sleep or overwork or both I guess!!

Hi ho guys. 

Poll


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck with your results today Merse and Nikki.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey, thanx will post as soon as i know! Do you think Gillian will call me or should i ring her? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

When I was expecting mine she did call me, but it was not until the afternoon that I got the call.  I am sure she would not mind you calling her to remind her, or even E-mail her which I do a lot.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I email her a lot too!! Its easier sometimes isn't it? Will give it a while as shes always really busy on Mon morns then give her a call!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Thanks for your good luck wishes - I'm phoning about 2pm - not sure who I've got to speak to, but whenever I phone whoever I speak to seems to know what I'm talking about, which is quite reassuring  

Merse ~ Hope your levels are fab today - I've been a bit on edge apparently (according to DH), I thought I was quite calm this weekend but he reckons I've been wound up like a coiled spring!  How was your hen weekend?

Poll ~ Hiya, nice to 'meet' you.

Hi to Witters, Kinger & Snic - hope you all had good weekends.

I'll let you know how it goes this afternoon.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Nikki and Merse!!  I will keep checking in for updates


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hen weekend was great and really took my mind of the dreaded results!!!! 
Nicki i know what you mean about stressing think my whole family and friends have texted this morn to check results!! Makes me even more nervous! Have phoned clinic and left a message so hopefully they will get back to me soon! Good luck with yours! 
Thanks for good luck Witters 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK MERSE AND NIKKI WITH YOUR RESULTS!![/fly]


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya 

Well got my results.  My FSH has come back at 6.7, so I'm OK to start tx.  They've got a slot for me this month, but had trouble trying to get a day 19 appointment for us.  In the end I got a call to say come in this Thursday morning and it'll all be sorted out then.  I won't have my drugs by then, but they'll be with me in time for starting treatment.  It's day 11 today, so assume I'll start DR on or around 19th July  

Didn't realise you had to pay up front as it was a kind of 'pay as you go' at our last clinic - at least I'm prepared for it now.

Merse ~ Hope you get your results soon  

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats brilliant news Nikki, we will be cycling together, I am now on day 14.  You should also come and join us on the Summer Sensations board (July/Aug) as there are loads of us going through treatment on their

Merse - I hope you have had your results back and they are OK    

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, yahoo!  That's great news!  Well done to your follicle stimulating hormones!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

well done Nicki thats great news  mines not so good its 11.2 so got to be re tested next month to see if its fluctuating or gradually rising!!   xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh Merse - I'm so sorry  I hope it is just a blip and that next month everything will be fine - hope the wheatgrass does the trick too.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, 

I am so sorry     but as Nikki says I hope it is just a blip and next month and it has started to come down again.

Take care

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lets hope so! They didn't seem overly concerned at the clinic so we'll see what next month brings!! Do the Wessex only accept FSH of under 10? xxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Merse

I'm not sure what their limits are with regard to FSH - some clinics let you cycle no matter what and leave the decision to you.  Give them a call in the morning and see what they say.

Good luck
Nikki
x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All ....hope all is well with the current Wessex Babies.......and that it is still okay to post news of them......Hannah is coming on leaps and bounds ....she is now an official crawler and walker!!! although she hasn't gone it alone yet..... but she is mastering standing from sitting on Mummy's knee on the floor...she is soo strong...she has been sitting up in her cot for a while now so I guess standing will be next!!

So pleased to see new faces on here...... and send special wishes to each and everyone of you for lots of....... BFP!!

Best wishes to you all
Little and Hannah


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Merse, sorry that your results weren't as good as we all had hoped this cycle   Let's hope it was just a blip and next cycles is far lower so you can start treatment.

Little, hey!  Yay on the mobille little Hannah!  Now she is mobile and seeing the world from a different angle, she will be up and about before you know it!  My two are so close to walking now.  Actually, Myles took 6 unaided steps a few times yesterday, so I think it will be any day with him.  Keilidh is free standing but no steps yet.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Little,

Of course it is ok to still talk babies, in fact it is brilliant to hear about all the Wessex babies, if anything it is all us who have gate crashed your thread!!!!

Merse - I hope you are doing ok this monring.

I have got all my drug delivery sorted now so they should all be with me on Friday to start my Provera on Saturday and Bureslin in Monday, Yippee!!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's all go for you now then!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Merse - Sorry to hear about your FSH but hopefully next month it will be lower. When I spoke to the Wessex they said they would have no problem taking people on up to FSH level of 15 and even would take people on with higher (but would have to chat about success rates). 

Tracey - You must be getting excitied. I know when I got my drugs I really felt as though I was on the way to 'doing something'!

Sx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Little ~ It's great to see yet another Wessex success story.  Hannah sounds like she's doing brilliantly - she'll be up to mischief in no time at all - that's when the real fun starts  

Witters ~ Blimey, there'll be no stopping Myles soon and no doubt Keilidh wont be far behind him - Charlotte started walking within a week or two of taking her first few steps so watch this space.

Tracey ~ Great your meds will be here on Friday.  Apparently mine should be sorted out soon - the lady I spoke to yesterday said she was sorting out my prescription.  Did Ferrings (is that who it is) call you direct? 

Hi to all the other Wessex ladies - hope you're all OK.

Catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

I contacted Ferrings as I knew that the prescription had been faxed through already but last time they contacted me, it was only my impatience that made me contact them  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Nice to know I'm not the only impatient one  

I think I'll see if I get a call from them - only prob is I'm at work now for a couple of days.  If I haven't heard anything by Thursday then I'll mention it at my appt Thursday morning.

When do you find out what meds you'll be on - is it at your day 19 appt?  I've been on menopur, gonal F and puregon before, so I wonder what I'll get this time round.

Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

On my first cycle I found out on my day 19 appointment but this time it was discussed when I had my follow up appointment and my day 19 appointment is not until day 22!  At the moment the Wessex are using Burselin to downreg and then Puregon for stimming.

I am sure you will get the phone call in the next day or so they are normally very good.  I wanted mine delivered on Friday and even though they said there would be another postal strike they have organised a courier to ensure I can still get them on the Friday.


Tracey XXX


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay - I see now why I 'missed' this thread - I'd been lazy and only posting on my main threads that appeared in my 'Show new replies' bit and clearly with all the action on here you must have a started a new thread and I've not caught up.

I will do my utmost to keep up (and catch up - p'raps we need a list of our Wessex ladies and who's where etc) Little - congrats on Hannah's mobility - you'll be kept on your toes now. Also to Witters - congrats on the walking - Nikki's (hello Nikki) is right - it'll be no time til you're running in different directions. 
Daisy is moving on apace - she's running around and climbing climbing everything and is desperate to jump - she gets far too much practice on our bed but can't quite leave the ground when she's on the hard floor. Also she's a big talker - we have proper conversations now - and her words are clear - I'm so impressed. COuldn't tell you how many words - she strings them together now too. Oh and scarily it looks like potty training might be imminent (thought I'd go a while yet) as she's talks about poo and wee and tells us when she's been and oh so many other joys....

Sorry for waffly on about baby (well not so baby now) but she is my miracle and Wessex (and amazingly amazing Doc Ingamelles) made it happen....am wondering about our Frosties now....

Fingers crossed for those of you cycling etc - I will try to catch up and be more personal.
Take care 

Poll


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Bit of advice needed please.  Got my phone call from Ferrings earlier to arrange delivery of my prescription.  She said the cost was one thousand something, which I thought was quite high.  I asked what amounts I'd been prescribed and she said 4 lots of 900, 1 of 600 and 1 of 300 puregon.  That works out at 450/day for the normal 10 day stimms    I've had 3 cycles before, the first two I was only on 225/day and the last I was on 300/day for 4 days and then switched to 150/day because I responded quite quickly - I'm just a tad worried because my FSH was pretty much the same as it came back this time, so why such a high dose.  I've phoned the Wessex and am waiting a call back from the nurses - I hate to be checking on things all the time, but having been through this before, such high doses are worrying me - plus I don't want to pay for drugs I may not need.  I think it's just pre-tx wobbles, but I'm starting to feel like a troublemaker  

Poll ~ Daisy sounds like she's doing brilliantly - I'm with you on the climbing everywhere - I was in the kitchen yesterday and popped back into the lounge and found Charlotte stood up on our coffee table yesterday waving at people in the street.  She's not quite got there with her talking yet, although she does come out with some funny things that sound like she's having a conversation  

Hi to Tracey, Merse, Witters, Snic, Kinger, Little & any other Wessex Girls out there.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, I would certainly check that as you are doing.  You are not a pain, this is the most important part of all this.  It does seem strange that you have been prescribed so much, especially seeing that you were in fear of over stimming in your last cycle.  £1000 is a lot of money, even more soo if you are unsure that you even need it and do not use it, leaving it just sitting there.  I'm not sure if they take the meds back and refund?  I would be interested to hear what the nurse has to say...


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

I would agree that seems way to high, if I remember the dosages are 200 if you are under 35 and have a low FSH and if you are older than 35 this goes up but can't remember what to.  Seen to remember last time thinking it was a very random way of determining your dose to start with.  I was on 200 last time but this time will be on 150.

I hope the clinic have got back to you with an answer.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki i was on 350 last time and it was £911.00 for 10 days! would check it out as i don't think you will get a refund xxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Thanks for all of your replies - can always rely on you guys  

I just got a phone call from Frances at the Wessex and she said it seemed strange too.  I've got my appointment with her tomorrow morning so she said she'd speak to Dr Ingamelles this afternoon and will have an answer for me tomorrow.  She was lovely and didn't make it sound like I was being any trouble, bless her.

I checked with Ferrings and you definitely can't send any back, so I'd rather have an urgent prescription for if I need more rather than have too much.

I know my FSH isn't high, but it's now low either - just right for an old bird   so it'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.

Thanks again everyone
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

I am pleased they are looking into it, they are all so nice at the Wessex, Frances was dh nurse when he had his first PESA and she was brilliant.  I hope they reduce the doe as £1000 seems very high, I was amazed this time my drugs were only £300! although I still have some Burselin and Puregon 300 unopened from last time which helped.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Frances was actually the nurse that looked after me at the Winterbourne for my first EC - I knew I recognised her when she did my bloods the other day.  I asked her today if she used to work at the Winterbourne and she did - she asked if I was following her around  

Nikki
x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Had my Day 19 appt this morning and it went really well.

My drugs will arrive tomorrow morning and I start on the provera tablets on Tuesday and then start DR on Thursday.  They've changed my Puregon to 300iu per day and once I start stimms I'll have my first blood test on day 3, then every other day to check my levels and if necessary change my meds, which I'm happy with.  

We've opted for Blast transfer if possible too.  It's a bit scary as if you decide to go for it, then at day 3 they change the culture then they don't look at them again until day 5, so we could be left with none.  They did say that if anything looks in any way dodgy on day 2 or 3, then they'd suggest a day 2/3 transfer, which is good.

I'll be taking Asprin and Clexane and with any luck I will be on Gestone for my 2ww as I had progesterone level problems before.

It all seems real now!

Hope everyone is OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds great Nikki, well done and good luck!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm about to start a new thread and lock this one, so please save any message before posting so that you don't lose it.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102188.0

Take care
N xx


----------

